# Binary cams vs. Hybrid for target and 3d



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Just curious as to everyones opinions on what they feel like the better cam system would be for target archery. Given consistent form and grip, what would you consider the better choice and why? Do you feel like one gives you an advantage the other dont?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hybrids offer better options and are easier to run damage control on while on the line if need be. If you feel that you wont be put in shoot off situations binaries can work well...


----------



## k.chamby (Sep 5, 2014)

I've only just went from a hybrid cam setup (Hoyt) to the binary cam setup (OB) and I haven't noticed enough of a difference in accuracy from either bow. I shot the Hoyt last week and broke an arrow at 30 yards after 3 shots and then this past weekend I broke another arrow with my Obsession from 40 yards. I find that the Binary Cam system draws much less aggresive than the Hybrid, but all other things considered I can't say that I prefer one over the other for shooting. Tuning one of the other has never been a problem for me either, as long as you follow the steps and set them to spec, they both can drive tacks! I'm not a professional nor an expert though, just speaking from my last 2 bows comparisons.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Have to agree with N7790K. Hybrids are just more forgiving. I've been shooting binaries since the summer of 2010 and those positive stops make for rock hard walls. You have to learn to shoot them differently and aren't over friendly for hinge type releases, just no give to get back tension moving.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

There are a couple binaries out now that have both limb stops and cable stops.
I prefer the limb stops when shooting my Thumb trigger, but I use only my cable stops for shooting my hinge.
I am not aware of any other cam style that offers that choice.
The Binary should have better vertical nock travel as well.
Other than that, I really don't think there is much difference (of course if you can't safely remove the limb stops you are limited to a back wall that doesn't work as well for most who use a hinge).
Looking forward to seeing the new shoot through binary system/s coming out.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

to it doesn't make much difference. they both have to be in tune to shoot right, just like any other cam design there is. the difference amounts to the way you go about tuning them. either type shoots fine, when they are set up right.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Why do people feel like when the pressure is on binary came are not as forgiving as hybrids? Is it the limb stops?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Again, positive limb stops offer no give whatsoever, so a added burden so to speak when the pressure is on. Having shot the rock hard wall bows for 4 years I don't notice any difference. Like ron noted, when you have them set up right they shoot great.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys just don't really get it do you?? :noidea:
It doesn't matter what bow you have, 
Pick one and learn how to shoot it... it is still all on you, not the equipment.

there isn't any one on this planet that can tell you what is best for you, it's all on you...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bees said:


> You guys just don't really get it do you?? :noidea:
> It doesn't matter what bow you have,
> Pick one and learn how to shoot it... it is still all on you, not the equipment.
> 
> there isn't any one on this planet that can tell you what is best for you, it's all on you...


"You guys"? I think we all said binary cam bows shoot great, just told how it is. I've got 3 and posted in other Threads of just how well they do. Ten times I've placed 3rd or better this last year. 4th my worst finish.


----------



## Ky*Bowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

Im sorry but im not sure you get it. I did not in no way ask which is best. I ask for peoples opinion of why they like what they shoot. This is purely for conversation. I did not ask which bow i should get. I just like to talk about bows and pick peoples brain. My apologies i didnt know i shouldnt have ask such a stupid question.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> Im sorry but im not sure you get it. I did not in no way ask which is best. I ask for peoples opinion of why they like what they shoot. This is purely for conversation. I did not ask which bow i should get. I just like to talk about bows and pick peoples brain. My apologies i didnt know i shouldnt have ask such a stupid question.


I get that this topic has been beat to death in the general forum and that is exactly where this discussion belongs.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

So a high end dissuasion between the theorists and the realists about this issue isn't wanted? With that being the case is there any want to discuss any bits of equip, or form, or mental training, etc; it's all the same deal- gotta know yourself and what works for you....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ky*Bowhunter said:


> Im sorry but im not sure you get it. I did not in no way ask which is best. I ask for peoples opinion of why they like what they shoot. This is purely for conversation. I did not ask which bow i should get. I just like to talk about bows and pick peoples brain. My apologies i didnt know i shouldnt have ask such a stupid question.


No apologizes necessary.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Bees said:


> I get that this topic has been beat to death in the general forum and that is exactly where this discussion belongs.


I don't see a big problem if people want to discuss the physical merits of different cam systems.
The difference between here and Gen pop, is that we are discussing the physical properties and not "brand A is awesome, and brand B sucks".
We can discuss holding weight without issue, but not the attributes of different cam styles as it relates to backwall or let off?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Unfortunately I only shoot a bowtech, I started shooting them when I sucked and I am still shooting them so I haven't been able to shoot the hybrid stuff now that I am a good shooter. All I can say about my binarys is that they have shot very well weather they are tuned or not, I refuse to check my bow when a big shoot is coming up because I know it is going to shoot awesome weather the strings have stretched or not losing the original tune. For me they hold a tune for a long time and I won't have to move my sights at all and then after a few thousand shots I will have to change the sights a little and I know things have changed a little but it still shoots lights out awesome and I will shoot my tournament and if I have time to do a little tweek to the tune to get it back perfect I will.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

It's a proven fact that both bows can do well in major/high pressure tourneys.

when someone shoots well it tells me more about the Indian than it does the bow


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I shot binaries, same flavors as Sonny, for several years. This style binary didn't have yokes so bareshaft or broadhead tuning was a compromise between center shot and how far your windage would adjust. The early ones had a single limb stop and the later ones had two draw stops that were fully adjustable so the rock hard wall could be tuned. Letoff is too high for me which is why I don't shoot them for target. (Of course, after I wrote this, a quick trip to their website shows they have adjustable letoff.). Depending on string quality, timing cams was a regular exercise to keep the same feel at full draw. I really liked the draw cycle of binaries but their IBO really couldn't keep up with the hybrids, at least the ones I shot from 2009-2011. YMMV.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I shot a couple of flavors of rock hard wallers, 3 Martins and 3 Pearsons  The MX2 I got after 3D season and has yet to see competition. The other 5 have all placed and won for me in club 3Ds. Shot 3 of them in ASA State Qualifiers (1sts, 2nds and 3rds) and State Championships (3 3rds. I'm stuck in a rut ). Shot two of them in ASA State DAIR Indoor Qualifiers (both won).


----------

